# Sản xuất bàn nguội, bàn gia công cơ khí, bàn thao tác theo yêu cầu



## tudonghenpro (12/3/22)

*Bàn nguội gia công cơ khí *hay còn gọi là *bàn nguội cơ khí, bàn gia công cơ khí, bàn thao tác,..*. Đây là dòng sản phẩm được sử dụng trong các nhà máy chế tạo, sản xuất, các xưởng sửa chữa gia công cơ khí và mỗi đơn vị sẽ có những yêu cầu khác nhau, đòi hỏi cấu hình cũng khá đa dạng.

*Đơn vị uy tín gia công bàn nguội cơ khí tại Hà Nội – Tp. HCM*

*NPRO.VN* chuyên sản xuất, thiết kế và cung ứng các mẫu bàn nguội gia công cơ tại uy tín tại Hà Nội – HCM. Đến với chúng tôi bạn được đội ngũ nhân viên nhân viên chuyên môn cao sẽ tư vấn, thiết kế cùng các bác thợ tận tâm, lành nghề sẽ đáp ứng hơn mong đợi của quý khách hàng về độ bền đẹp, chắc chắn và mẫu mã hiện đại, tiện lợi

>> Tìm kiếm mẫu bàn nguội tại: Bàn Nguội Cơ Khí, bàn thao tác cơ khí, bàn gia công cơ khí, bàn nguội.






*Bàn nguội cơ khí *do *NPRO *sản xuất có thể đáp ứng được một số nhu cầu của quý khách hàng như:

- Mẫu mã: Đa dạng, hiện đại, tiện lợi.

- Chất lượng: Bền, đẹp, bảo hành 12 tháng trên toàn quốc

- Giá thành: NPRO sản xuất trực tiếp trong nước nên tiết kiệm chi phí vận chuyển, nhập khẩu, do đó giá thành khá mềm so với những dòng sản phẩm chất lượng tương đương

- Giao hàng trên toàn Quốc, Miễn phí vận chuyển tại nội thành Hà Nội – Tp. HCM

- Ngoài ra, tùy không gian cũng như yêu cầu của mỗi đơn vị, quý khách hàng có thể đặt hàng theo kích thước, kiểu dáng cụ thể để phù hợp với nhu cầu, mục đích, không gian riêng của đơn vị.

Nếu bạn có thắc mắc kỹ thuật hoặc đặt mua* bàn nguội gia công cơ khí* liên hệ ngay Hotline 0937590252 - 0961045770 để được tư vấn





Đến NPRO để sở hữu bàn nguội, bàn nguội cơ khí, bàn gia công cơ khí, bàn thao tác chất lượng







Ngoài sản phẩm "* bàn nguội cơ khí *"NPRO cung cấp và nhận gia công 


Tủ đồ nghề tải trọng cao dùng trong nhà máy, trường học
Tủ đựng đồ nghề bảo hộ( Tủ để nón bảo hộ, tủ để giày bảo hộ, tủ đựng đồ cá nhân,..)
Tủ đựng dụng cụ vệ sinh sử dụng trong nhà máy công nghiệp
Tủ đựng linh kiện
Tủ đồ nghề 3 - 5 - 7 -9 ngăn chuyên dụng cho tiệm sửa xe máy, xưởng gia công
Bảng treo dụng cụ, xe đẩy đồ nghề
Quý khách tham khảo thêm tại webstie www.npro.vn hoặc liên hệ *Hotline 0937 590 252 – 0961 045 770* để được tư vấn miễn phí.







Bảo hành và vận chuyển

– Thiết bị được bảo hành 1 năm miễn phí

– Bảo hành tận nơi cho các sản phẩm lỗi của nhà sản xuất

– Giao hàng trên toàn quốc, miễn phí vận chuyển tại Tp.HCM – HN

– Vận chuyển đi các tỉnh được tính phí theo cước

– Đối với hàng có sẵn thì có thể giao luôn ( gia công theo yêu cầu 12 – 15 ngày)


----------

